# Jim-ski's take on "Russian strength systems"



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So .... After running Wendler, S-lifts and strengthforum programmes I decided that seeing as I'm coming off of a break in training I would try my hand at different systems and try to develop more of an understanding of what suits and what I enjoy rather than blindly sticking to the tried and tested.

Anything I undertake revolving around the "Russian strength systems" is purely research based so feel free to add any sort of input you see fit.... After all its the only way you learn.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

BRIEF OVERVIEW.

from my understanding this system revolves around the following key aspects.

Synaptic facilitation- or simply the more you do something, the better you get at it so by and large increasing my bodies efficiency at completing the main compound lifts I should also be increasing my ability and this hopefully means strength.

*not taking into consideration outside contributing factors

Training more than one compound exercise per session- as much as this has been covered many times before, the idea being increasing my bodies ability to recover by increasing the frequency it actually needs to do this.

Training the smaller muscle groups with higher frequency and volume- "a lot of Russian and Eastern-bloc lifters believe that the smaller the muscle, the more volume it can handle. This is the reason they train the muscles that are used in the bench press more frequently"

*not entirely sure when I stand with this statement but my bench has certainly always been poor so it won't kill me to adopt the idea.

Keeping the reps low - clearly keeping the ideology of most strength training systems. Nuff said here.

Increase the weight, increase the sets but decrease the reps- basically reserving strength for the "working sets" whilst ensuring properly warming up ...

Again they state this decrease in reps allows an increase in sets which then comes back to the original point of Synaptic facilitation and the recovery times..

The routine follows a pyramid structure but obviously starting with smaller sets and increasing

Which makes sense as in I won't be sapping strength working on the higher volume, before getting up to the heavier work .... ish.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How this is going to go down.

4 day split (Mon, Tues, Thurs, fri)

Current training max

Bench 90kg

Squat 120kg

Deads 180kg

(Stop sniggering at the back)

DAY 1

SQUATS

50% 1x5 reps

60% 2x4

70% 2x3

80% 3x3

90% 1x4

BENCH

50% 1x5

60% 2x4

70% 2x3

80% 3x3

85% 1x4

SQUATS

50% 1x5

60% 1x5

70% 1x5

DB PRESS 5x10 reps

GOOD MORNINGS 3x10

Good luck quads .... ffs


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DAY 2

DEADS

50% 1x5

60% 2x4

70% 2x3

80% 3x5

BENCH

50% 1x5

60% 1x5

70% 2x4

80% 3x3

70% 2x5

60% 1x8

50% 1x10

DB PRESS 5X10

DEFECIT DEADS

60% 1x5

70% 3x3

80% 2x4

CORE 3X10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You mean squats bench deads 

Eastern bloc training is very good , you'll do well on that set up .

smaller muscles do recover faster so can be trained more


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> You mean squats bench deads
> 
> Eastern bloc training is very good , you'll do well on that set up .
> 
> smaller muscles do recover faster so can be trained more


Allegedly not mate .... on the 3 day split it follows a pattern

Deads bench deads (secondary)

Squats bench squats (secondary)

Squats bench back (gms)

Like I said this is only from the research I've done .. any help is gratefully accepted.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmywst said:


> Allegedly not mate .... on the 3 day split it follows a pattern
> 
> Deads bench deads (secondary)
> 
> ...


yeah that sounds more like it .

as it's new to you this style will bump kg up quickly


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah that sounds more like it .
> 
> as it's new to you this style will bump kg up quickly


Here's hoping mate..... sadistically looking forward to it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DAY 3

SQUATS

50% 1x5 reps

60% 2x4

70% 4x3

BENCH

50% 1x5reps

60% 2x4

70% 3x3

80% 3x1

DIPS 4X10

GOOD MORNINGS 3X10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If your still training at home you might find a curved oly bar good for the good mornings or a saftey squat bar .


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> If your still training at home you might find a curved oly bar good for the good mornings or a saftey squat bar .


Back in the gym and over there "curved" seems to be the new straight .... that and finding the locking nuts for the collars


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

DAY 4

Will just be utilising the gyms facilities for cardio and trainers for flexibility work

Still got a lot of issues and stiffness that is gonna need a sorting so may as well get the most out of the membership.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Appears very similar to Sheiko in a lot of ways. I'll be following this
> 
> The closest thing I've done is Smolov which worked very well, although obviously it was only for squats
> 
> Good luck with it


Thank you mate much appreciated.

I'm seeing similarities throughout the new routine that are close to the run of the mill strength routines I've used but this level of volume is going to be the main challenge for me I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good god Jim you have been a busy boy. I will have a catch up.

Oh and I'm IN. I cant offer any useful advice but plenty of support.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good god Jim you have been a busy boy. I will have a catch up.
> 
> Oh and I'm IN. I cant offer any useful advice but plenty of support.


Cheers buddy ... support is always welcomed


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Been calculating the next few weeks for my exercise journal that I carry about with me in the gym (yes I'm old school like that ... pen and paper) and it strikes me this volume of squatting is going to require a serious amount of attention to exactly what is mobile and what isn't in the leg department.... last thing I need is getting crocked again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good luck with the squat - bench - squat. I was doing something similar and the second run of squats will have you in tears. The 50% weight will feel like 150% but I did find it worked well, just bloody hard.

It looks like a nice program and I'll be interested to see how you get on with it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Been calculating the next few weeks for my exercise journal that I carry about with me in the gym (yes I'm old school like that ... pen and paper) and it strikes me this volume of squatting is going to require a serious amount of attention to exactly what is mobile and what isn't in the leg department.... last thing I need is getting crocked again.


I've got an A4 binder I use and it has at least the last 2 years training recorded in it. Very useful for measuring progress.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I've got an A4 binder I use and it has at least the last 2 years training recorded in it. Very useful for measuring progress.


I got a exercise log from the strengthshop mate ... nice little ring binder thingy.. preformed exercise sections and set sections.

Cheap and cheerful ... does the job.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just do my own on excel and print them out. When I was doing 5x5 I even printed a handy chart for calculating set weights in 10% increments. God I'm sad :no:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I just do my own on excel and print them out. When I was doing 5x5 I even printed a handy chart for calculating set weights in 10% increments. God I'm sad :no:


Lol more adaptable than me mate.

If I can't hit it with a hammer .... I'm lost.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A hammer ??? Surely you mean the universal fitters tool kit.

Any how enough rubbish this is a serious journal !!!!! Focus Jim, focus.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Right back to the business side of things.

Spent a lot of time today research various possible causes of my squat form.... Whilst I can't entirely rule out simple biomechanics I have Come to realise the last 8 months have had a drastic effect on my flexibility....

To be sure I'm covering the full range I'm going to have to implement a lot of day to day mobility drills

Hips are going to require internal and external rotations

Hams will need stretching along with calf and achillies drills (coupled with ankle mobility)

Throw in some bridge work for hip, glute and quad activation

A few family favourites on squat mornings like the old ball between the knees wall squat and I should be in a half decent position.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

okey doke .... the plan of attack on flexibility

if anything i write is incorrect please correct me....its been a long day and im not a natural student lol

hip flexors:

without attempting to delve into the world of physio technicalities that i quite frankly don't understand ... hip flexors play the pivotal part of maintaining the natural position of the squat, too tight and you pitch forward obviously throwing out the whole dynamics bringing the centre of gravity forward and turning the squat into a predominantly quad based lift.....this is very much my layman's explanation

the hip extension obviously relies heavily on the posterior chain or primarily the glutes ..in a whole knock on effect so keeping the posterior chain strong will also help maintain an upright torso ...helping the hip flexors as mentioned do their job in keeping everything nice and tight so for simplicity's sake incorporating an exercise pre squat that can cover both issues to me seems like a win win

Bridges: A great way to give the hip flexors a chance to lengthen while also strengthening the posterior chain of the body.

i came across this video which covered it quite nicely






so now leaves the calf and Achilles exercise as this is a huge concern of mine... requires very little explanation as to why






ankle mobilisation and strengthening ... again self explanatory regarding the ankle stablity and its role in a squat






im also going to incorporate prone hip abduction exercises and static ham stretches which don't require much info really

now on subject i did find interesting is the IT band.. what piqued my interest was this simple passage on a Tnation article

"The iliotibial (IT) band is a fibrous enhancement of the fasciae latae muscle that crosses over the side of the knee joint and adds stability to the knee. The IT band extends from the crest of the ilium to the lateral condyle of the tibia, joining the capsule of the hip joint, with the lower end passing over the edge of the lateral femoral condyle. This is the area where the lower part of the femur bulges out above the knee joint.

In more practical terms, you can feel the IT band on the outside of your thigh when you contract your leg muscles, and if you ever complain that your outer thigh is tight and painful, or experience something "snapping" on the outside of your knee when you run, you may have some stage of IT band syndrome"

seeing as i really cant exclude the practicality this plays Ive decided on a very simple stretch






its going to be a lot of work and largely trial and error however if I'm sensible it should (on paper) make a considerable difference to my form issues


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Routine calculated and logged for the morning .... I won't lie I'm apprehensive of the volume involved but still undeterred....

I've decided to adjust the starting 1rm guides for bench and squats ... couple of reasons mainly my distinct lack of squats for a long time and my bench is and always has been poor so the feeler session tomorrow will be just that .... A way of finding my true current limits and then every session after that will be a step towards smashing the [email protected] out if them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you have been very busy researching and I hope it all works for you. You have certainly got the bug again now get in that gym and smash it. I look forward to your review tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy [email protected] .... that was a lot to get into 50mins granted I'm not used to this volume so rest periods were a slight issue I'm sure as I adjust I will get into the groove...

Another contributing factor was the stretches, took forever and a day to get to the point where I felt suitably flexible (again this will gradually get easier)

RSS

DAY 1

BW 86KG

SQUATS

50KG 1x5 reps

60KG 2x4

70KG 2x3

80KG 3x3

90KG 1x4

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 2x4

57.5KG 2x3

65KG 3x3

70KG 1x4

SQUATS

50KG 1x5

60KG 1x5

70KG 1x5

DB PRESS 20KG 5x10 reps

GOOD MORNINGS 40KG 3x10

OK analysis time.

SQUATS

so many issues here its hard to know where to start.

Bar was high due to a distinct lack of shoulder flexibility, had to prop up barefoot on 2.5kg plates to counteract pitching issues but got a lad to critique and with the plates it was a lot more stable and vertical.

I need to get my head and chest up and ignore the mirror that's plumb in front of the rack

I need to keep my core tighter and I need to get that gut full of air going on each rep .. another negligent habit of mine

On the 4th 90kg I was concentrating on so many various factors I ended up racking and dry retching as the gym insisted on spinning.

BENCH

still flat as a dead fish, any resembles of an arch collapses on the 70kg

GMs

Relatively inexperienced with these and as much as 40kg is a bit girly (no offence to any of the fairer sex that may read this) my hammies felt as tight as a banjo string after the second squat round so as long as I'm feeling them work I'm happy.....

Absolute torture...... love it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you got through a lot of work there. Your body will soon get used to the short rest periods and after a while you will become more efficent. I'm glad youi are enjoying training again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Looks like you got through a lot of work there. Your body will soon get used to the short rest periods and after a while you will become more efficent. I'm glad youi are enjoying training again.


True mate hence why I dropped the weight slightly ... soon as I'm firing on all cylinders and adjusting I will up the workload.

New challenge is just what I needed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

12 sets of squats in one session is quite a challenge.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 12 sets of squats in one session is quite a challenge.


I will let you know tomorrow


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The morning after the day before.

Marginal DOMS .... largely in the vastus medialus (just above the knee and in a bit) which are both feeling quite swollen.

Hips are a little achy but no more than to be expected ..... Other than that the statics, foam rolling and baths seem to have done their job....

Today ...... deads deads deads

On a side note I'm getting too fat for my belt, full blown argument just to get to the first hole set.

Lucky I like it snug *cough*


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could it be time for a little research into the "D" word ? :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Could it be time for a little research into the "D" word ? :whistling:


In a word ....... YES lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Crazy @rsed Russian sadists !!!

RSS

DAY 2

DEADS

80KG 1x5

95KG 2x4

110KG 2x3

130KG 3x5

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 1x5

57.5KG 2x4

65KG 3x3

57.5KG 2x5

50KG 1x8

40KG 1x10

DB PRESS 18KG 5X10

DEFECIT DEADS

95KG 1x5

110KG 3x3

130KG 1x4 (totally flaked on second set)

CRUNCH 3X10

DEADS made an absolute mess out of me I won't lie ... playing about with singles is one thing trying to get this volume in under an hour is another

Straps appeared for the deficit lifts because my hands and grip was and still is blitzed (hands gone soft ish lol)

Same scenario .... need to get a little deeper and get my chest up .... work on leg drive

A few resembled stiff leg where I wasn't holding firm but I will get back into the groove I'm sure.

Deficit final set I just failed... I pulled and nearly came a cropper on 3 attempts but it just wouldn't hitch but I gave it 110%

I'm now officially late for work and still sprawled across a crash mat attempting to regain control of most of my Bodial functions... I would gladly settle for walking in a straight line atm



Gotta love those dead lifts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That sounds horrible. I was doing 5 sets of squats then 3 sets of leg ext then another 5 sets of squats and at the end I had to just sit quietly for a while before I could do anything so I feel your pain. On the plus side you will be growing like crazy after you time off so make the most of it.

As for diet I'm a 40/30/30 man these days ( the 40% being protein )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Lmao..

I despair at times, due to unforeseen circumstances I'm taking a week off to concentrate on being a dad ... obviously I don't begrudge that in the slightest it's just going to make the gym a no no

So in between days filled of "boys will be boys" general chaos and the usual mayhem I will just train a basic 4 day split at home and pick up the Russian sadist stuff next week.

Another bonus is it gives me a week to settle into a new eating plan and sweet talk the neighbours wife a little more (not like that ! .... I shall explain)

Said next door neighbour has recently completed a level 2 something or other and is currently working as a rehabilitation assistant.

After watching me hobble about on Friday she kindly offered to put training into practice and worked on various muscle depths on my legs .... too much pain to be a pleasure but needless to say I'm DOM free and fighting fit.

Only draw back is that they are looking at renovating the bathroom and kitchen so as payment for services rendered it looks like I'm getting the job.

Small price to pay imo


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

good luck, this is revolting brilliant routine that is puke city fun


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> good luck, this is revolting brilliant routine that is puke city fun


Good to see you mate. Hope the business venture is going well ....

And you ain't kidding. 2 sessions 2 close calls


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoulders obliterated .. knocking down a concrete shed is a cow son when you can't swing a sledge courtesy of space restrictions

Swimming galore

Got hold of some kegs so been back filling and hopping/tossing the bad boys

All kinds of random rustic sessions going on atm


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Time to knuckle back on down with training Monday .... Thank god

Think I'm going to split the Russian sessions down in a typical 3 day approach

I can always increase the lift days once I'm fully adjusted.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If your happy with 3 days then go for it. You have had a long lay off so you need time to adjust to this lifestyle again.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If your happy with 3 days then go for it. You have had a long lay off so you need time to adjust to this lifestyle again.


It's just the volume more than anything mate .. noticed last week that squats followed by deads on two consecutive days was a bit messy ... but mainly found the legs feeling tired having an impact on me possibly compensating for leg drive and bring too reliant on the lower back for the dead lift.

All trial and error atm


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

IN on the new journal!

Lots of research and effort gone into all this, as always, nice job pal.

I may not be posting much these days, but always lurking.....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

TUESDAY

RSS

DAY 3

BW 86KG

SQUATS

50KG 1x5 reps

60KG 2x4

70KG 2x3

80KG 3x3

90KG 1x4

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 2x4

57.5KG 2x3

65KG 3x3

70KG 1x4

SQUATS

50KG 1x5

60KG 1x5

70KG 1x5

DB PRESS 20KG 5x10 reps

GOOD MORNINGS 40KG 3x10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Today

RSS

DAY 4

DEADS

80KG 1x5

95KG 2x4

110KG 2x3

130KG 3x5

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 1x5

57.5KG 2x4

65KG 3x3

57.5KG 2x5

50KG 1x8

40KG 1x10

DB PRESS 18KG 5X10

DEFECIT DEADS

95KG 1x5

110KG 3x3

130KG 1x4 (totally flaked on second set)

CRUNCH 3X10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

So tapatalk has finally decided to work so I can update

Two carbon copy sessions of last week with the same pitfalls 

3rd session of the week is tomorrow so my idea of one on one off hasn't worked our but hey Ho.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm also claiming this as a rustic rack pull

Crowbar was just on the knee level but still had to hitch it so my mate could slide the skid out.

I'm claiming a 194kg on site PB

lmao


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

FRIDAY

RSS

DAY5

SQUATS

50kg 1x5 reps

60kg 2x4

70kg 4x3

BENCH

40kg 1x5reps

50kg 2x4

57.5kg 3x3

65kg 3x1

DIPS 4X10

GOOD MORNINGS 40kgX10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday Monday ... Monday










Any way ... no time to be a slack @rse

RSS

DAY6

SQUATS

50KG 1x5 reps

60KG 2x4

70KG 2x3

80KG 3x3

90KG 1x4

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 2x4

57.5KG 2x3

65KG 3x3

70KG 1x4

SQUATS

50KG 1X5

60KG 1X5

70KG 1X5

20KG DB PRESS 5X10

GOOD MORNING 40KG 3X10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Brief bit of twaddle

Warm ups and mobility works are becoming a lot less time consuming so that's a positive, I'm certainly getting a better ROM generally..

Squats:

Starting to find my groove again I just need to concentrate on getting the bar lower, next session I'm going to experiment with the assistance sets with widening the grip a little... I seem to naturally adopt an oly placement which is very strange as I've never been this way inclined in the past... tempted to throw a few more kgs at the sessions soon

Bench:

Bench is well .... same bane of my life, as much as there's plenty of room in increasing the lifts I just still don't feel comfortable at all

Wrists buckle back around the 65kg mark so I need to get digging around the interweb and do a little research

Shoulders don't track anywhere near the same path and when attempting to correct I nearly wobbled off the bench on the negative.

I'm also thinking of incorporating a OHP shoulder session into the routine as I feel it's being neglected but as to how I'm going to structure it ... no idea as if yet.

Nutrition:

BW has dropped over the past couple of weeks, nothing drastic only -4lb but I've shed the water more than anything

Will keep an eye on the grub and see how it goes but it's cleaner that's the key


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Morning Jim. Nice to see things are going well at the moment. Training and diet seem to be working and a 4lb drop in a good result.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks some good numbers for only day 6 mate, how does this system progress?

Is it more weights, less reps as you go on or adding weight trying to hot same reps?

What's the goal with body weight, are you trying to trim the lbs off or was the loss just a result of cleaning up the diet?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Morning Jim. Nice to see things are going well at the moment. Training and diet seem to be working and a 4lb drop in a good result.


Welcome back mate ....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Looks some good numbers for only day 6 mate, how does this system progress?
> 
> Is it more weights, less reps as you go on or adding weight trying to hot same reps?
> 
> What's the goal with body weight, are you trying to trim the lbs off or was the loss just a result of cleaning up the diet?


It's all built around the 1rm faults the programme advises a day of heavy singles roughly every 4-5 weeks, theory being hitting new pbs then just using the new weights with the same % on lifts days.

If that makes sense... its a peaking routine in essence.

Diet wise I just got lazy and tubbier lol.

Clean up the grub then gently increase and the weights go up I hope.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Thinking cap time .... seeing as I'm trying to take a sensible and serious approach this time around..

SHOULDER WORK

Always been a bit lacking in this department in comparison to others (not that I'm exactly excelling anywhere atm)

Briefly tested a 1rm for shiz 'n' giggles recently and 60kg went up SOHP with relative ease (with virtually no real press focus in the last routine)

So quandary.... I'm keen to involve some shoulder work in any routine I do primarily to help with the issues I have with previous injuries, it seems when I stop training them they constantly feel aggravated.

I'm toying with a few options

5x5, 6x3 or adapting the eastern bloc/smolov approach if this is even possible

Also including posterior delt (as this helped me physically no end recently)

Lat work (bench springboard) and possibly tri work too .


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd say for the ohp you could stick to your 5x5/Russian strength/stronglad stuff, but if your going to be working different parts of the shoulder independently and isolating them, then higher reps lower weight might be the way to go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just add in some side raises and reverse flys as your front delts will be working hard when pressing. I don't think you need to go heavy as these will only be finishing exercises.

As for lat work the crazy Russian guy in our gym who used benched close to 200kg had huge lats. He smashed the weighted pull ups regularly, never did a lot else for back but he had a thick powerful back which he said was important for benching.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'd say for the ohp you could stick to your 5x5/Russian strength/stronglad stuff, but if your going to be working different parts of the shoulder independently and isolating them, then higher reps lower weight might be the way to go.





aad123 said:


> Just add in some side raises and reverse flys as your front delts will be working hard when pressing. I don't think you need to go heavy as these will only be finishing exercises.
> 
> As for lat work the crazy Russian guy in our gym who used benched close to 200kg had huge lats. He smashed the weighted pull ups regularly, never did a lot else for back but he had a thick powerful back which he said was important for benching.


I make you both right lads...

Keeping it nice and simple and sticking to low rep systems will be the way forward.

In regards to any "assistance" exercises it's just going to revolve around increasing the compounds rather than anything aesthetic..

I was reading and article on eastern bloc systems and a few time weighted pulls came into it so I will be adding these in on Thursday I think ... toying with some pendlays too purely because I enjoy them .. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

*Extra curricular activities*

Turned up completely lost as to what I was going to do this morning so I really fuddled along making it up as I went.

Actually quite welcome slowing the training pace down a notch, still no rest period longer than 60 seconds but it was nice not to be flying about retrieving plates and constantly checking everything was at hand for the next set.

Clean and press (STRICT)

40KG 1x5

45KG 1x5

50KG 5x3 -working sets

60KG 1x3

DB rows

20KG 2x8

26KG 3x5

TRI pushdown

27KG 1x10

32KG 1x10

41KG 3x8

PLATE loaded shrugs (each side)

50KG 2x10

60KG 3x8

Shrugs added at a light weight just to help stretch everything out, been feeling very tight and clicky around the trap/upper back area recently ... very slow on the reps.

Assisted with the tri work by a visiting BBer that ran through some basic form pointers..

First time I can honestly say I felt the tris "burning"

So all in all .. . Fun morning


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's shoulders sorted then. Nice C&P numbers.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> *Extra curricular activities*
> 
> Turned up completely lost as to what I was going to do this morning so I really fuddled along making it up as I went.
> 
> ...


I've been doing clean and press recently after doing a course. I can C&P over 80 doing made up form, ie accelerating it from the floor and catching it high.

Doing it the proper way is pretty tough ie shrug and get under, but i'm working with lower weights to get it right. My goal is 100KG before the end of the year!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've been doing clean and press recently after doing a course. I can C&P over 80 doing made up form, ie accelerating it from the floor and catching it high.
> 
> Doing it the proper way is pretty tough ie shrug and get under, but i'm working with lower weights to get it right. My goal is 100KG before the end of the year!


That's shifting some weight Si, I am in no position to really comment on form as I'm certain I have next to sod all 

I only adopted them recently rather than waiting on the rack becoming free, although it tickled the fancy for them.

You running a journal at the moment ? Keen to see you hit those 3digits



aad123 said:


> That's shoulders sorted then. Nice C&P numbers.


Nice and toasty mate....


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> That's shifting some weight Si, I am in no position to really comment on form as I'm certain I have next to sod all
> 
> I only adopted them recently rather than waiting on the rack becoming free, although it tickled the fancy for them.
> 
> ...


I'm going to start one soon I think, I was going to start a cycle soon, but postponing it probably for the rest of this year.

I've only hit 60KG with perfect form, so it might take a while, but once i get used to proper form I'm sure it'll go up rapidly.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hunting high and low for my foam roller ........

Little lad decided at some point it would make a good flotation device for the bath 

Looks like I have an entertaining evening ahead


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good length Jim.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good length Jim.


Well .... One doesn't like to boast.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RSS

DAY 7

Holy [email protected] !!

Suspect start to the day, rocked up to the gym .... closed ffs

Matey boy with the keys turned up ten mins later and that's when it dawned on me ... time is rapidly running out.

40 minutes of balls out sweat and pain...

Warm up including the usual dynamics and mobility drills

DEADS

80KG 1x5

95KG 2x4

110KG 2x3

130KG 3x5

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 1x5

57.5KG 2x4

65KG 3x3

57.5KG 2x5

50KG 1x8

40KG 1x10

DB PRESS 20KG 5X10

SUMO DEADS

95KG 1x5

110KG 3x3

130KG 1x4

CRUNCH 3X10

Shivering mess by the end ... I can honestly say 110% went into this morning

--SUMOS--

First time I've attempted these bad boys and I've gotta say I like them .. I like them a hell of a lot.

130 went up a lot easier with sumo stance than conventional but that said form may have been questionable to some extent but nothing major I don't think... only concern I did have was grip, where my hands were close I found my hands round part of the bar that wasn't knurled so ended up having to use straps from the 2nd set onwards.

All I need now is the cold shivers to ease and I'm happy lol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session for only 40 minutes. I did sumo deadlifts the first time a few weeks back and I also enjoyed then. The only problem I had was doing them in shorts, my shins got ripped to pieces. I felt my inner thighs for a good few days afterwards. I might give them another go but I'm not sure exactly where to put them ? Are they a leg or a back exercise ? I'm thinking legs but I'm not sure.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

From what I experienced this morning I think it's more of an emphasis on the hip mobility and leg work compared to the closer stance which by nature puts more emphasis on the lower back to get down and over the bar.

Think I will just use them as a supplement exercise to the traditional stance working sets.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> From what I experienced this morning I think it's more of an emphasis on the hip mobility and leg work compared to the closer stance which by nature puts more emphasis on the lower back to get down and over the bar.
> 
> Think I will just use them as a supplement exercise to the traditional stance working sets.


I had a quick google and most seem to agree that they are primarily a leg movement but its just where to add them in ? and what to leave out ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I had a quick google and most seem to agree that they are primarily a leg movement but its just where to add them in ? and what to leave out ?


Time allowing drop them in before you SLDL.... minimal set up time plus you can go higher rep before battering your hams?

Just spit balling


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Never tried sumo deads, I'll look them up and see what there all about.

Good session there Jim, must have been some short rest times there!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Never tried sumo deads, I'll look them up and see what there all about.
> 
> Good session there Jim, must have been some short rest times there!


They were mate .... nothing timed just catch my breath and go again ... feeling it now though


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Something I've not really touched on is my nutrition

First and foremost I've cut the [email protected] and for the sake of sanity I'm keeping my daily intake regimented to 2500kcal .... splits a bit wonky I will admit it's roughly 40/30/30 (F/P/C)...only whole food carb source is 100g pasta and fruit..

But that's excluding my evening meal which is always a meat veg type thing which I will start to monitor.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Something I noticed earlier this year, it's in my old journal somewhere, was that for a good few months I was banging out big hard sessions 3/4 times a week but didn't pay much attention to my diet at all.

I made sure that I had a few steaks a week and a few chicken based meals but that's it.

Protein was probably around 120-150g a day, didn't actually track it, no idea on carbs or fats.

What I noticed was I looked the same if not slightly better than I did the previous year when I would monitor every single macro and overthink everything!

I had more energy to put into my sessions and loved it.

It's the same approach I'm taking at the moment, I'm not saying it's for everyone, I remember me and aad having a chat about it and it left us wondering how much of it actually matters (to the everyday joe, not talking about competitors here )


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Something I noticed earlier this year, it's in my old journal somewhere, was that for a good few months I was banging out big hard sessions 3/4 times a week but didn't pay much attention to my diet at all.
> 
> I made sure that I had a few steaks a week and a few chicken based meals but that's it.
> 
> ...


My view point exactly mate.... I'm just looking at strength gains without getting any fatter lol

I'm more concerned with just eating clean, I know my carb levels should keep me from spreading the tyre any further and coupled with the cardio I'm expecting to lean out a little.. I just feel a little safer by keeping a rough idea of where my mac's are at and like a typical endo fat gains are far too easy.

Simple approach is that if the lifts start stalling, eat a little more.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was listening to a pod cast today discussing nutrition and the guy said that he likes to constantly adjust macro splits for optimal results. One point he made was that the body becomes used to a diet in the same way as it does a training program so he uses this to either reduce or increase the bodies sensitivity to different foods. It's along the same lines as carb cycling, IF or re-feeds where you remove a nutrient for a period of time and the body changes it sensitivity to it and so when you reintroduce it the body reacts in a more positive way.

Perhaps by not sticking to a diet too closely you are getting the same kind of results purely by chance ?? Jim your a diet guru and you didn't even know it.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I was listening to a pod cast today discussing nutrition and the guy said that he likes to constantly adjust macro splits for optimal results. One point he made was that the body becomes used to a diet in the same way as it does a training program so he uses this to either reduce or increase the bodies sensitivity to different foods. It's along the same lines as carb cycling, IF or re-feeds where you remove a nutrient for a period of time and the body changes it sensitivity to it and so when you reintroduce it the body reacts in a more positive way.
> 
> Perhaps by not sticking to a diet too closely you are getting the same kind of results purely by chance ?? Jim your a diet guru and you didn't even know it.


I can see the logic in that actually ... why not view your grub the same way you do your lifting, mixing it up a little to keep the system guessing and working.

I know I certainly struggle when I start monitoring the intake, I tend to jump straight in from carb heavy to fat heavy diets and I know I'm on my @rse for a couple of days minimum until the energy source stabilises

I wonder have severe the cross over could be? I appreciate a lot will depend on the indervidual but it will be interesting to see how someone made the transition from a strict 2-4 week keto to a standard split, and the impact it had. Purely for arguments sake obviously.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great log and chat guys


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Great log and chat guys


Lol cheers mate ... We are actually being sensible for a change.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Following a keto type diet your muscles will be depleted of glycogen and so in a good place in terms of insulin sensitivity so when the carbs are added back into the diet the muscles will fill out very nicely with minimal fat gains. I'm sure there are also some hormonal changes that will take place but I'm no expert.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Extra curricular activity day 2

WIDE GRIP PULL UPS

6X2 (2 plate ass)

PENDLAYS

50KG 2x8

60KG 1x6

65KG 2x5

70KG 1x5

80KG 6x3

LAT PULLS

42KG 2x10

59KG 1x8

66KG 6X3

CABLE C.CURLS

27KG 3x10

EZ PREACHER

BAR+ 25KG

I will post up all the waffle later regarding the pulls and what not


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Following a keto type diet your muscles will be depleted of glycogen and so in a good place in terms of insulin sensitivity so when the carbs are added back into the diet the muscles will fill out very nicely with minimal fat gains. I'm sure there are also some hormonal changes that will take place but I'm no expert.


I appreciate that bud I just meant in regards to a lethargic transition


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The lack of energy is a common problem when starting a low card diet but it normally passes in a week once the body learns to change its energy source. I think the transition back the other way is straight forward.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

!* caution training related waffle *!

Ok so as we discussed a strong back will carry over onto my benching abilities.

I thought my strength was half way to being passable .... clearly not

introducing pull ups so I sauntered over to the TRX after my usual warm up and set about the mornings escapades

1...2....3 pull!! Powered up into the lift, nose passed the bar .... and that's where I stayed... no amount of wriggling or swinging was gonna get me up so I sorta stayed there for a little while eased down .. rolled my shoulders and talked myself into the fact that everyone else would believe it was just an over exaggerated warm up stretch.

I could just ignore this slightly embarrassing episode and fain ignorance but instead I used the chin machine station thingy with 2 plates for assistance which was just enough to nudge me up past the bar.

TASK 1: Complete 2 reps without assistance.... Once I've achieved that

Working on a 4 week system

Week 1 6x2 (non consec days)

Week 2 5x3

Week 3 4x4

Week 4 3x6+


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like a good system. Anything that's based on progressive overload will work though, that's what most people seem to forget. You can buy into all the guides and plans that you want, but ultimately, progressive overload is the only way you will grow, be it from increasing volume or intensity. Whether there's any "optimal" way to progressively overload is up for debate...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

MySuppCheck said:


> Looks like a good system. Anything that's based on progressive overload will work though, that's what most people seem to forget. You can buy into all the guides and plans that you want, but ultimately, progressive overload is the only way you will grow, be it from increasing volume or intensity. Whether there's any "optimal" way to progressively overload is up for debate...


Fingers crossed the volume increase will get some growth going in every sense... different tact than what I'm used to by I welcome the learning curve.

Thanks for stopping in btw.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The pull ups will increase by a rep or two every week and before you know it you will be easily doing sets of 6+. Try either doing some negatives after you fail on the pull or super setting them with pull downs.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The pull ups will increase by a rep or two every week and before you know it you will be easily doing sets of 6+. Try either doing some negatives after you fail on the pull or super setting them with pull downs.


I tend to concentrate on not relying on momentum or in this case gravity during the negatives of most exercises but I agree .... I'm going to slow it right down


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

FRIDAY

RSS

DAY8

SQUATS

50kg 1x5 reps

60kg 2x4

70kg 4x3

BENCH

40kg 1x5reps

50kg 2x4

57.5kg 3x3

65kg 3x1

DIPS 4X10

GOOD MORNINGS omitted courtesy of tweaking my lower back yesterday at work ... school boy error got my feet caught under me and twisted my trunk awkwardly

Felt niggly under flexion for the squats so played it for for today.

Rest periods <60secs but all rather casual as per the plan.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Kinda difficult to pin point which part of my body actually hurts the most... came off the diclofenac yesterday as I think I'm starting to turn the corner regarding the foot pain.. positive train of thought is the mobility work may be starting to take the pressure off..

Physio appointment/assessment next week hopefully so let's see what the prognosis is.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

All the mobility work is going to help a lot and may well prevent any future problems. And if it helps sort any form issues out even better as then your body will be in a better position all round and as form improves so will the lifts. I know that physiologically once every thing is working correctly training will improve no end.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> All the mobility work is going to help a lot and may well prevent any future problems. And if it helps sort any form issues out even better as then your body will be in a better position all round and as form improves so will the lifts. I know that physiologically once every thing is working correctly training will improve no end.


Nice thing is that this time around my heads in the lift not the weight... as you say the mobility work is having a positive effect already and this in turn is improving my form, or at least allowing me to concentrate on other areas..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly. If you have an injury you will focus more on that and your head wont be in the lift, you will also unknowingly not push as hard as you maybe would have for fear of making the injury worse.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This is exactly why I find this whole lifestyle so fascinating ....

Weight taken straight off the bat same as last week, intake has been clean and regimented ... I'm feeling the leanest that I have in months if I'm honest

2/8/14

192lbs 87kg

9/8/14

190lbs (-2lb) 86.1 KG (-0.9KG)

16/8/14

195lb (+5) 88.3 KG (+2.2)

Absolutely no idea on this one... I'm working the hardest I ever have in the gym and doing 5k cardio each morning.

Cooky.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What was you weight the week before ( 02/08/2014 ). A fluctuation of 5 lb is a lot but with daily fluctuation of +-1lb the difference could be 3 lb if weight 1 was 1 lb down and weight 2 was 1 lb up. Record weight for a month and see if there is any trend.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> What was you weight the week before ( 02/08/2014 ). A fluctuation of 5 lb is a lot but with daily fluctuation of +-1lb the difference could be 3 lb if weight 1 was 1 lb down and weight 2 was 1 lb up. Record weight for a month and see if there is any trend.


Edited the posts for the weeks previous mate ... I'm wondering if it's just a rebound or something..

That said I feel and look better regardless and the lifts are going up so I'm just going to keep running it for now and just keep a log to see if it balances out


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/nojWx.gif

TODAY'S FORCAST: a strong band of "I can't be ****d" with frequent "lost interest in everything" intervals ........

God only knows what's gotten into my head today.

Anyway ....

MONDAY

RSS

DAY 9

SQUATS

50KG 1x5 reps

60KG 2x4

70KG 2x3

80KG 3x3

90KG 1x4

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 2x4

57.5KG 2x3

65KG 3x3

70KG 1x4

SQUATS

50KG 1x5

60KG 1x5

70KG 1x5

DB PRESS 22KG 5x10 reps (+2kg)

GOOD MORNINGS 40KG 3x10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

There are times when we all can't be ****d, Monday mornings being prime candidate, these are the sessions you get your head down and just crack it out regardless, and looking at those numbers you did exactly that.

You can now forgot it until your next sesh, I'll sure you'll be back itching to throw some weight around!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> There are times when we all can't be ****d, Monday mornings being prime candidate, these are the sessions you get your head down and just crack it out regardless, and looking at those numbers you did exactly that.
> 
> You can now forgot it until your next sesh, I'll sure you'll be back itching to throw some weight around!


No doubt mate .... its just unusual for me really.

Like you say onwards and upwards.. I will console myself by spending a sunny day bombing around the Kent countryside.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah Mondays. Don't you just love em.



The important thing is you got in and trained reguardless of how you were feeling.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Took the morning off from the "extra curricular" sessions ... treated myself to an extra hour in bed.... few supps downed last night and I'm back to my perkier self.

TRAINING NOTE:

Finally turned the corner with the RSS sessions, even with yesterday's mind funk I still felt it a leisurely pace for less than 40mins work.

Combined with a distinct lack of anything that resembles DOMS, strain .... (hell I would take a minor ache) clearly I'm adjusting to the weight and frequency... and we know what the next step is


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do it, do it, do it !!!!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Oooosh that's how to murder a 30min lunch break !!

--extra curricular shoulders--

Clean and press (STRICT)

40KG 1x5

45KG 1x5

50KG 5x3 -working sets

60KG 1x3

70KG 3X fail

Just could not lock that mudda out... but fecking close each attempt

DB rows

22KG 2x8

26KG 3x5

DB TRI EXT (OVERHEAD)

17.5KG 2x10

22KG 3x6

PLATE loaded shrugs (each hand)

50KG 2x10

65KG 2x8

75KG 3x5

Sod this "train in the day" granted it was at the end of the working day but gimme stupidly early any day

Gym was chaos ... plates ... bells god knows what scattered everywhere

Kids (probably 16yo ish) generally congregating and t1tting about

Tris pumped to the point of being painful and well .....

Won't lie .... I feel a bit sick atm.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a lot to get through in 30 minutes. Was it just one huge super set.

A busy gym is a real pain in the ass. This is the reason I train late when the 5pm rush has died down. Plus the lad who works in the gym has OCD about weights being left around. I'm talking to the point where he will arrange the weights in size order and sort the plate trees so all the 5kgs are on one branch, 10kgs on another etc. Sometimes for a laugh we will mix them up for him. it drives the poor lad nuts.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That's a lot to get through in 30 minutes. Was it just one huge super set.
> 
> A busy gym is a real pain in the ass. This is the reason I train late when the 5pm rush has died down. Plus the lad who works in the gym has OCD about weights being left around. I'm talking to the point where he will arrange the weights in size order and sort the plate trees so all the 5kgs are on one branch, 10kgs on another etc. Sometimes for a laugh we will mix them up for him. it drives the poor lad nuts.


http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/012/367/evilest.gif

To be honest mate I just had to seize the opportunity to get in ... dodge the mingling crowds and get out... rest periods were almost non existant certainly under 2mins but it keeps you on your toes... no pun intended.

My place could just use members with a level of common courtesy and gym decorum

But I look at what I pay and really where it is and I am probably expecting too much


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Ahhhhh bolarks.

Woke up to lumbar pain and stiffness ... naturally I would seeing as it's dead lift day

Sensible head on after copious stretches and an attempted 90kg warm up that left me making a strange "meeeewwwww" sound as the muscles contracted I had to sack it off for today.

Depending on how it's feeling tomorrow I may attempt the RSS day in full failing that I will just bench and assist as the routine dictates and pray I can squat on Friday.

Seeing as I'm as weak as a kitten I decided to implement some pull ups for back work seeing as I was already in the gym ....

BW HAMMER GRIP

6x3

3 reps seems to be about my limit per set before I start failing getting the full ROM but I guess Rome wasn't built in a day

CABLE CURLS

27KG 3x10

EZ PREACHERS

bar+ 25KG 3x5

Meh ........


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your falling apart Jim. It could be that your trying to do too much too quickly. You have had a long break and you may be pushing a little too hard. Take a step back and asses where you are and what your doing and if its optimal for you at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Your falling apart Jim. It could be that your trying to do too much too quickly. You have had a long break and you may be pushing a little too hard. Take a step back and asses where you are and what your doing and if its optimal for you at the moment.


I know what it was mate.... on one of the reps last night on the SOHP I lost form slightly causing the bar to drift backwards ...tbh I was daft not to be wearing a belt given the twinge I caused at work the other day so realistically I can't blame anything other than myself.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Take it easy Jim. You only get one back so take good care of it. TBH I only wear a belt for OHP as I tend to lean back a little when the weight get up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Take it easy Jim. You only get one back so take good care of it. TBH I only wear a belt for OHP as I tend to lean back a little when the weight get up.


Aye I agree bud .... school boy error on my behalf


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RSS

Day 10

DEADS

80KG 1x5

95KG 2x4

110KG 2x3

130KG 5x3

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 1x5

57.5KG 2x4

65KG 3x3

57.5KG 2x5

50KG 1x8

40KG 1x10

DB PRESS 20KG 5X10

SUMO DEADS

95KG 1x5

110KG 1x3

130KG 1x4

CRUNCH 3X10

Cracking session today .... feeling nice and mobile if that makes sense.

Sitting lower into the deads and powering through the legs nicely ... posture feels strong and I'm happy I'm keeping my chest up, form is starting to carry over now so everything is feeling that much lighter.

Only thing I have noticed is a considerable decrease in my grip strength ... always pulled up to 160 with DOH whereas now in having to alternate grip on working sets.

Given up trying to keep my bench hand placement uniformed it just doesn't work for my shoulders

Pinky in the ring my right shoulder bears the brunt .. middle finger in the ring the tri gets hammered.

Stupid bloody exercise lol.

SUMOS feeling the Grove now .. getting much deeper spread but didn't want to push my luck too much today.

P's. Back is better


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The difference a day makes! Good numbers there, and 2 Deadlift exercises....who's the fruitloop now? Lol

My grip has always been terrible, I have to change to mixed grip as soon as I reach 100kg so your not doing bad mate


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> The difference a day makes! Good numbers there, and 2 Deadlift exercises....who's the fruitloop now? Lol
> 
> My grip has always been terrible, I have to change to mixed grip as soon as I reach 100kg so your not doing bad mate


Don't blame me it's the damn Russians.

Lol.

Im thinking of just implementing some pinch grip work indoors here and there to see if that helps.. I'm also noticing my wrists are quite weak now I'm benching regularly so that's something I also need to look into.

Actually used straps for bench today on one set ... The difference off the chest was instant. Granted your not reliant on hand and forearm strain so much but my wrists have a habit of buckling under when I get more than 70kg on the bar, using the straps helped keep a neutral position.

I also have a new toy to play with, the gym bought a trap bar! Just gotta wait till next week.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

FRIDAY

RSS

DAY11

SQUATS

50kg 1x5 reps

60kg 2x4

70kg 4x3

BENCH

40kg 1x5reps

50kg 2x4

57.5kg 3x3

65kg 3x1

Friday fun time

BOX SQUAT SINGLES

For sh1ts and giggles

80KG x1

90KG x1

100KG 3x1

PARTIALS

110KG x1

120KG x1

125KG x1

130KG 2x1

135KG 3x1

Partials were only included for the reason of getting under the bar with a little weight to it, trying to accustom myself with foreign weights slapped across the traps was definitely an eye opener to say the least... its amazing how much a few extra plates can have such an impact on the whole dynamics of an exercise.

DIPS 4X10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

WEEKLY WEIGH IN

2/8/14

192lbs 87kg

9/8/14

190lbs (-2lb) 86.1 KG (-0.9KG)

16/8/14

195lb (+5) 88.3 KG (+2.2)

23/8/14

193lbs (-2lb) 87.4 KG (-0.9)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

**WARNING LONG POST APPROACHING**

OK first things first, 1month of a basic 3day split RSS under the belt and lets be honest my inclusion of "additional" training days pretty much bastardized the whole strength system ethos.

taken straight off the training mandate the original 3 day system came from is an "advanced 4 day split".

there is basically the inclusion of a second deadlift day but each sessions assistance or secondary exercise is regimented as opposed to being a variant of some description.

training days will now be MON,TUES,THURS,FRIDAY

(FOR ANYONE REMOTELY INTERESTED IN THE SESSION STRUCTURE)

MONDAY

----------

SQUATS

50% 1X5

60% 2X5

70% 2X3

80% 3X3

90% 4X2

80% 1X5

70% 1X6

BENCH

50% 1X5

60% 2X5

70% 2X3

80% 3X3

90% 4X2

SQUATS

60% 4X5

DIPS 5X5

GM'S 5X5

TUESDAY

----------

DEFICIT DEADS

50% 1X5

60% 2X4

70% 3X3

80% 3X3

90% 1X5

INCLINE BENCH

60% 6X5

SUMO DEADLIFT

60% 5X3

WEIGHTED CRUCH

5X5

THURSDAY

----------

SQUATS

50% 1X5

60% 1X5

70% 2X3

80% 2X3

90% 2X2

CGBP

50% 1X5

60% 2X5

70% 3X3

80% 3X3

90% 4X1

80% 1X5

70% 1X7

60% 1X9

SQUATS

50% 1X5

60% 2X5

PUSH UPS

5X10

SEATED GM'S

4X8

FRIDAY

---------

DEADLIFT

50% 1X5

60% 2X4

70% 3X5

BENCH

50% 1X5

60% 2X5

70% 4X3

RACK PULLS

50% 1X5

60% 1X5

70% 3X5

PRONE TRI EXTENSION

3X10

HLR

4X15

let the fun and games begin .


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Different day today, bank holiday Monday and no way on earth i was attempting the 20 mile drive to one of the busiest retail areas in south London to get to my gym, so I sauntered up to the local commercial gym..

free pass for a day was just as welcome as the rain slashing down but needs must..

tbf they had a small free weights area with a half rack and a bench so i cant complain although deads would be a no no i fear.

MONDAY

RSS(A) WEEK1 DAY1

SQUATS

50KG 1X5

60KG 2X5

70KG 2X3

80KG 3X3

90KG 4X2

80KG 1X5

70KG 1X6

BENCH

40KG 1X5

50KG 2X5

60KG 2X3

65KG 3X3

70KG 4X2

SQUATS

60KG 4X5

DIPS 5X5

GM'S 5X5

Both had to take a swerve, no dip station despite searching for an alternative and the 2 OLY bars were in use on the bench and rack lmao.

main lifts smashed BUT not happy to increase the bench until i get the wrist position sorted.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good session Jim and the main lifts completed which is all that really matters. At least you made the effort to train and didn't spend the day sat on you ass eating junk.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Added 10kg onto the base dead lift 1rm taking it to 170KG, tbh I'm not feeling far from equalling 180KG but I guess we will find out in a few weeks 

RSS(A) WEEK1 DAY2

DEADS

85KG 1x5

105KG 1x5

120KG 3x3

135KG 2X3

152.5KG 2X2

INCLINE BENCH

40KG 6X5

purposely went light here as it's new to me and I'm glad I did, first few sets were all over the gaff but I got into my stride quite quick so will increase in due course.

SUMOS

105KG 5x3

CRUNCH

BW+10KG 5x5

Happier with the new systems as the secondary exercises are at a constant weight not faffing around deloading to reload..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good Jim. Weights are on the up and things are progressing nicely. Cant ask for more than that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Looking good Jim. Weights are on the up and things are progressing nicely. Cant ask for more than that.


No complaints thus far mate... just gotta have a fiddle about with the macs slightly to get some timber shifted whilst I'm progressing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah the age old diet dilemma. Without going crazy could you just clean up your current diet as a first step. I'm not saying your diet is full of junk but the first step I took with my new diet was to simply look at my food choices and make some minor changes. Doing this I was able to increase calories and still maintain a steady rate of fat loss and who doesn't want to eat more and still loose body fat.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Ah the age old diet dilemma. Without going crazy could you just clean up your current diet as a first step. I'm not saying your diet is full of junk but the first step I took with my new diet was to simply look at my food choices and make some minor changes. Doing this I was able to increase calories and still maintain a steady rate of fat loss and who doesn't want to eat more and still loose body fat.


Thanks ad it's actually pretty clean at the moment, the only conscious choice would be to swap pasta for brown or whole meal and chop the spuds in for the evening meal but that's about it.

I've tinkered slightly and decreased the carbs slightly.... well I say slightly, said pasta and tats are pretty much the only source bar a couple of bananas... so let's see what happens


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing to see today

Just sitting here quietly .... growing

God I'm bored.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The mental image that conjures up....


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The mental image that conjures up....


Should have thought that post through a little more I guess.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

THURSDAY

RSS(A) WEEK 1 DAY 3

10kg added to the base 1RM for squats taking it 110KG

SQUATS

55KG 1X5

65KG 1X5

80KG 2X3

90KG 2X3

100KG 2X2

No real issues here really... tomorrow will be the tell tale time though.

Based on an 80KG 1RM seeing as ive never done these which to be honest was a guess I just used a ball mark taken straight off of the flat bench.... but we have an issue slightly

CGBP

40KG 1X5

50KG 2X5

55KG 3X3

65KG 3X3

70KG 4X1

65KG 1X5

55KG 1X7

50KG 1X9

SQUATS

55KG 1X5

65KG 2X5

PUSH UPS

5X10

now here is the issue:

CGBP absolutely flew up, a lot stronger than my flat bench so I guess I have to address my imbalances and embrace the fact my tris are a lot stronger than my chest....

On a down side I'm feeling massively under worked after that session....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The problem could be your chest or your front delts. When benching try to contract your chest throughout the entire movement to activite it fully which should stimulate it more.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

FRIDAY

RSS(A) WEEK 1 DAY 4

DEADS

85KG 1x5

110KG 2x4

150KG 1x1

185KG (Pb) 1x2 (Pb for any heavy reps)

will post video later

BENCH

40KG 1x5

50KG 2x5

60KG 4x3

TRAP BAR DEADS (inc shrug)

85KG 1x5

105KG 1x5

120KG 3x5

TRI PUSH DOWN

32KG 3x5


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> The problem could be your chest or your front delts. When benching try to contract your chest throughout the entire movement to activite it fully which should stimulate it more.


Took the advice buddy. Worked my hands out from close grip until I found pec strain on the positive and worked on consciously contracting throughout the reps...

Nice little ache already


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Strong session Jim :thumb:

Looking forward to viewing the video.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

185KG PB DEADLIFT: 




Excuse the gut  ....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice going.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Training is going to be a but erratic for a little while .. hopefully no more than a week.

Picked up a work contract that's just the other side of the river from me, coupled with direct site starts, early mornings and the local commercial gym not opening until 630 it's going to take a bit of jiggling


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Good stuff mate, some of these eastern block training regimes are brutal


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Good stuff mate, some of these eastern block training regimes are brutal


Sadistic mate lol.

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could you train after work ? It's a crazy idea...but it might just work.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting strong Jim, nice pb pal.

I have the same problem with not being able to train at exact times but as long as you get your sessions in you just have to work around things.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tuesday, seeing as I'm probably going to only get a couple of sessions in this week I decided to stick with the core lifts and just have a bit of fun before continuing the routine next week

SQUATS

55KG 1X5

70KG 2X5

80KG 2X3

90KG 3X3

100KG 4X2

90KG 1X5

80KG 1X6

BENCH

40KG 1X5

50KG 2X5

60KG 2X3

65KG 3X3

70KG 4X2

SQUATS

70KG 4X5

DIPS 5X5

GM'S 40KG 5X5

Ez PREACHERS

BAR+ 25KG

12, 10, 12, 8

DB SHRUGS

50KG

8,8,10,8

good to have a bit of a play with some isolations although the pump was pretty debilitating if I'm honest..struggled to get my shirt off after..

Squats felt awsome, explosive and strong .... nothing beats the feeling of the plates bouncing as you anchor that bar against the traps whilst trying to rip the bar in half.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice session there Jim, or should we start calling you the Hulk. Tearing his shirt with his insane pump.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice session there Jim, or should we start calling you the Hulk. Tearing his shirt with his insane pump.


Lmao sadly just a mobility issue rather than any kinda gains


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shall we call it 50% gains and 50% mobility :thumb:

How's the bench work coming on ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool log. Will be following


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

did the smolov jr for back squat then had a deload week off, then jumped straight back into a russian squat program for the front squat and have loved it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Cool log. Will be following


Cheers buddy... appreciate any input


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

dap33 said:


> did the smolov jr for back squat then had a deload week off, then jumped straight back into a russian squat program for the front squat and have loved it


I quite fancy smolov myself, but that's way off yet.

Russian system for fronties? ... there's no need for that at all lol.... and I thought I was sadistic


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Shall we call it 50% gains and 50% mobility :thumb:
> 
> How's the bench work coming on ?


Coming along better now mate... just working on width and placements


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday fook about seeing as I'm off routine until Monday

SQUATS

60KG 1x5

70KG 2x4

80KG 2x3

90KG 3x2

100KG 1x5

110KG 1x2

120KG 1x1

125KG 1x1 PB

BENCH

40KG1X5

50KG 2X4

60KG 2x3

65KG 3x2

70KG 4x2

Deads

100KG 2x5

120KG 3x3

140KG 2x3

Tri push down S/set trap bar shrugs

27KG 3x12 100KG 3X12

Cheeky little 5kg PB, I will take it for now...

Should have worked harder on the bench really but 40min session wasn't going to really allow it seeing as I fancied dead lifts too.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Where's the safety bar young man...:no:

Well done on the PB, be it 5kg or 20kg it all adds up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Where's the safety bar young man...:no:
> 
> Well done on the PB, be it 5kg or 20kg it all adds up.


Believe it or not .... I dunno.. but that said I'm only short so tend to get past the first bar point when I'm in the whole.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You must be happy with the increase as when someone is at there limits any additional weight makes a huge difference. I got some 0.6kg plates cut and adding them to a max lift felt like I was adding about 10 kg no 1.2.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You must be happy with the increase as when someone is at there limits any additional weight makes a huge difference. I got some 0.6kg plates cut and adding them to a max lift felt like I was adding about 10 kg no 1.2.


I am mate don't get me wrong I'm just waiting for that brick wall to appear if that makes sense... as you say.

Certainly in no rush to prove anything at the moment and just happy to be back in the groove


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Big session there jimbo, nice pb and still smashed the other 2 big lifts!

Onwards and upwards


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

faultline said:


> Big session there jimbo, nice pb and still smashed the other 2 big lifts!
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Cheers bud...starting to regain the grip strength now which is having a better impact on proceedings


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Evening people,

Works been kicking my butt recently so I have been finding forum time in short supply ... However things are flowing now so we should be good to go.

Managed to get a membership for the local commercial gym so I've covered all my bases.

Am sessions at my usual digs

PM sessions at the crèche

Only got two sessions in last week

MONDAY

SQUATS

62.5KG X5

75KG 2X5

87.5KG 2X3

100KG 3X3

112.5KG 4X2

100KG X5

87.5KG X6

BENCH

42.5KG X5

50KG 2X5

57.5KG 2X3

65KG 3X3

75KG 4X2

SQUATS

75KG 4X5

WEDNESDAY

DEADS

92.5KG X5

112.5KG 2X4

130KG 3X3

150KG 3X3

167.5KG X5

INCLINE BENCH

50KG 6X5

SUMOS

112.5KG 5X3

And then we have tonight's debacle .......

SQUATS

62.5KG X5

75KG 2X5

87.5KG 2X3

100KG 3X3

112.5KG 4X2

DISASTER STRUCK RIGHT .... HERE !!!

100KG X5

87.5KG X6

Basically on rep 2 of the 112.5 I ripped the complete **** out of my favourite squats slacks.... to the point where public decency was being questioned and the massive draft was doing my ego no favours what's so ever...

No spare shorts so had to sack the session....

I bow my head to those grey Lonsdale baggies .... They served me well .. RIP lads.

B******s!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

lol I've been there myself. My old faithful blue shorts :sad:. I must have had the for almost 10 years until one day I squatted the ass out of them. Luckily I had a vest and a t shirt on so I was able to finish the session like a fat ass girl with my t shirt tied around my waist.

Time for an upgrade Jimmy boy. I see you in a pair of these bad-boys.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> lol I've been there myself. My old faithful blue shorts :sad:. I must have had the for almost 10 years until one day I squatted the ass out of them. Luckily I had a vest and a t shirt on so I was able to finish the session like a fat ass girl with my t shirt tied around my waist.
> 
> Time for an upgrade Jimmy boy. I see you in a pair of these bad-boys.
> 
> View attachment 158496


I feel like I've lost part of my very being lol ....

Although as much as I appreciate the fashion pointers buddy, there are just some things us white guys can't pull off


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a strong look.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

First real pm session cracked out last night and it was different to say the least.

RSS(A) Week 9

DEADS

100kg 1x5

115kg 2x4

130kg 3x3

160kg 3x3

165kg 1x3

INC BENCH

50kg 6x5

SUMOS

115kg 5x3

I won't sugar coat it ... that kicked my arris.

12hrs slogging about on a building site followed by getting home, eating and putting the little guy to bed meant I didn't get to the gym gone 8.

Think the late sessions are going to take some getting used to.

This mornings agenda is the missing bench session from Monday.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Catch up bench session

45kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

57.5kg 3x3

65kg 2x3

75kg 2x2

70kg 2x2

Plate loaded shrugs (per hand)

50kg 3x12

70kg 2x10

Bit of an ask today ... struggled but then I left 9 hrs between sessions so I'm hardly surprised.

Get work out the way ... feet up tonight, few extra hours in bed tomorrow.. happy days


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Back on track of sorts

I'm starting to take a dislike to PM training... another 8.30 start but needs must

RSS (A) Week 9

SQUATS

62.5kg 1x5

75kg 1x5

87.5kg 2x3

100kg 2x3

112.5kg 2x2

Paused reps for a little spice.

CGBP

45kg 1x5

50kg 1x5

57.5kg 3x3

65kg 3x3

75kg 4x1

65kg 1x5

SQUATS

62.5kg 1x5

75kg 2x5

Push ups

5x10

HLR

5X5

SO .... nothing really to report everything accomplished with minimum stress

Although I've had to request the half rack be rotated 180 degrees

It's tacked on the fringes of the free weight area and currently facing the cardio step machines and hip abductor stations.

Jodphurs everywhere !!

Although it gets the blood pumping.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How to get yourself a rollocking in your new gym


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

RSS (A) WEEK 9

DEADS

100KG 1X5

112.5KG 1X5

130KG 3X5

BENCH

45KG 1X5

50KG 1X5

57.5KG 4X3

RACK PULLS (EST 200KG 1RM)

100KG 1X5

120KG 1X5

140KG 3X5

Tri push down

32KG 3X10

HLR

4X15

so as you can see I'm too short to do rack pulls off the deck when the catchers are set to the lowers point lol.

Adapt and survive... ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Things are starting to unravel a little at the moment

Evening sessions are just hammering me before I even set foot in the gym ... yes I'm sure eventually I will adapt but the other concern of mine is just the sheer demand the tiny little free weight section receives

Couldn't get near the rack for blokes doing seated ohp and god knows what so I just had to mix it up and tit about.

BENCH

45KG 1X5

55KG 2X5

60KG 2X3

65KG 3X3

75KG 4X2

DROPSETS

60KG 1X10

50KG 1X12

40KG 1X8

DB INCLINE

22KG 3X8

DB SHRUGS

32KG 3X12

CONCENTRATION CURLS

12KG 3X12

continuous sets.

No.idea what the feck to do.

Made me realise I have very little focus when things go wonky and I don't have a plan.

Chatting to the fella behind the jump apparently recently it's been exceptionally quiet and tonight was pretty much back to usual.

Marvellous.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> How to get yourself a rollocking in your new gym


That's a posh gym. Most of the equipment in my gym is older than me. The steper in the squat rack is a common sight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tell the OHP boys to **** off out of the squat / rack pull stepper area and make the gym yours. Show them who's boss !


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Session with a slight difference last night

SQUATS

67.5KG 1X5

75KG 2X5

85KG 2X3

100KG 3X3

112.5KG 4X2

INCLINE BENCH

50KG 6X8

PLATE LOADED LEG PRESS

100KG 4X5

Had to include leg press rather than accessory squats as some herberts had stumbled into the rack .... tbf they were squatting ish but there's a horrible fashion for using the rack backwards among a lot of the gym goers here....

I've given up on friendly advice now.

Todays WTF moment

Had to kindly ask a lad to let me jump in the rack once he had finished his exercise ... thingy

He was stood with his back to the pins

Catchers at hip height

Ez plus 5kg gently resting across the catchers in front of him

He proceeded to pick up the Ez walk forward clear of the catchers and do a kinda bb row / shrug type movement.

Then wander backwards into the rack and rest the bar back on the catchers.

I mean .... what exactly.... why would you ....

Mind blown!! ... although I did point out the error of his way and suggest possibly picking the bar up from the floor in future?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It may be a bit of a drive for you but we wouldn't accept that type of nonsence in the gym I use. The rack is used for squats, rach pulls or benching and that's it. There was once talk of someone curling in the squat rack; it didn't end well for anyone involved.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning ....

Things got pretty hectic towards the end of last week, I did squeeze another PM session in which pretty much followed suit with usual proceedings but took twice as long courtesy of the usual faffing about waiting for the singular free weight stations.

So I've decided to bite the bullet and switch things up a bit for the next month or so and put the Russian system on hold and insert a 5/3/1 mesocycle 4 day split ... due to the nature of the beast a 4 day split only runs for 4 weeks which should see works current schedule come to an end.

I haven't quite decided on the full format yet but I will have more of an idea in a couple of hours


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

5/3/1 cyc 1 5's week

BENCH

WU 40KG X5

WU 50KG 2X5

75% 60KG X5

80% 65KG X5

85% 67.5KG X5

120sec rest period main lifts/ 60Sec for assistance lifts

INCLINE PLATE PRESS

40KG 4X10

CHEST DIPS

BW 4X8

MACHINE FLYS

72KG 4X10

TRI PUSH DOWN

27KG 4X10

Will post the twaddle later


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

5/3/1 cycle 1 5's week

DEADS

WU 100KG 1X5

WU 120KG 1X3

75% 140KG 1X5

80% 150KG 1X5

85% 157.5KG 1X5

Smith bent over row

60KG 4X10

Lat pulls

50KG 4x10

HLR

BW 4x15

Awful session tonight ... god knows what went belly up (no pun Intended) 2nd rep at 120 brought along with it a HUGE bout of nausea ... still haven't shifted it now... bleurgh


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you recovered Jim and didn't leave a little mess in the gym.

Waiting for equipment is a real pain in the ass at times. Nothing worse than going in with a plan of action only to find all the work stations in use by some fool doing god knows what. We have had a recent influx of youngsters clogging the place up.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

5/3/1 cycle 1 5's week

SOHP

WU 35KG 1X5

WU 40KG 1X5

75% 45KG 1X5

80% 50KG 1X5

85% 55KG 1X5

seated DB press

16KG 4X10

BB upright rows (smith)

40KG 4X8

Preachers

EZ + 20KG 4x10

DB shrugs

36KG 4X10


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I hope you recovered Jim and didn't leave a little mess in the gym.
> 
> Waiting for equipment is a real pain in the ass at times. Nothing worse than going in with a plan of action only to find all the work stations in use by some fool doing god knows what. We have had a recent influx of youngsters clogging the place up.


To be fair mate I think I've been spoilt having the gym to myself for so long I've gotten ignorant.

I appreciate we are all there for the same reasons and I have to share my toys lol

No.mess thankfully but I had the foresight to drag a bin into the free weight area


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

5/3/1 cycle 1 5's week

SQUATS

WU 70KG 1X5

WU 80KG 1X5

75% 95KG 1X5

80% 100KG 1X5

85% 110KG 1X5

Angled leg press

100kg 4x10

leg curls

52KG 4X10

Leg extensions

59KG 4X10

weighted crunch

+ 10KG 4X12


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice leg session Jim. Do you do any calf work ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice leg session Jim. Do you do any calf work ?


I don't isolate them if that's what you mean spud.

I'm just asking to aggravate the ankle issues if I do anything like raises.

Sounds strange I know considering I can squat quite happily atm.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If its going to cause problems then probably best left alone. Let sleeping dogs and all that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Morning all....

Life's been throwing lemons again but to cut a long story sideways after a pretty nasty kidney infection and maintaining what work commitments I could I'm finally back into training of sorts, 12lbs lighter and well and truly feeling the fatigue.

A simple chest and tri session last night just so I can get a couple of nights in the gym back under my belt

Db press

18kg 1x8

20kg 1x8

24kg 3x8

Incline db press

20kg 3x8

Tri press down

20kg 1x10

25kg 1x8

27.5kg 3x8

Cgbp

50kg 3x8

Nothing amazing but I wasn't expecting much...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A kidney infection doesn't sound too good at all. I'm glad you are over it now and back in the gym. Once you are eating properly again you should gain the weight back and start feeling more like yourself.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> A kidney infection doesn't sound too good at all. I'm glad you are over it now and back in the gym. Once you are eating properly again you should gain the weight back and start feeling more like yourself.


Not as glad as I am mate lol ..

Hopefully in a week or so once I'm off the meds I should start to bounce back.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Attempted another simple little session last night just to get things moving again

Clearly I've physically taken more of a battering than I had realised.

Simple back and bi session

Deads

100kg 1x8

120kg 3x5

Lat pulls

45kg 1x10

50kg 1x10

55kg 3x8

Preacher's

Ez+ 20kg 3x8

Even a few short light sets of deads had me battered, light headed, fatigued and sore.

Initially disappointed but then I can't expect too much until I'm off the meds and running under my own steam.

Gently keep plugging away I guess.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't push too hard Jim. It will take a while to get back up to speed so just slow it down for a while.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Simple shoulder session last night

SOHP

Bar X many

40kg 2x10

50kg 3x5

Hammer strength shoulder press

55kg 3x8

Prone db rows

30kg 3x8

Db shrugs

40kg 3x8

Starting to feel a little more zip


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Zip is good.

Whats the plan once your back on top form ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Woke up feeling fiesty so ......

Squats

60kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

100kg 3x5

Leg ext

55kg 3x8

Leg curl

50kg 3x8

Leg press

120kg 3x8


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Zip is good.
> 
> Whats the plan once your back on top form ?


To be honest mate I'm still in limbo with this new/temporary gym... I may just stick with the 5/3/1 for now as it's a lot more flexible than the RSS


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say that the fact you are doing something is more important that which particular system you are following. Things can get a little too over complicated at time and its good just to get in the gym and lift for enjoyment and not worry about weights and progression etc. I have been just working to a basic push, pull, legs system and I vary the exercises from session to session and its very enjoyable.


----------

